# IBS and work



## sickandtiredofit (Dec 5, 2011)

I am new to this site. I came here because I'm not sure what else to do. I have IBS with alternating D&C. The way I would describe my situation is that my employer doesn't want me to take bathroom breaks. My previous manager at this company knew what was going on and it was no big deal if I was in the bathroom for 20 minutes at a time or had to go 5 times a night. Now my new boss wants me to put in exemptions for unpaid time while I am taking these breaks. It is mortifying for me to constantly have to be monitoring the exact times I need to go and then share that information with him. I don't mind the unpaid time but it is so embarrassing. I was diagnosed with IBS 2 years ago, I am now 44 years old. What kind of work do other people with IBS do? When I have diarrhea and I take Immodium then it makes the constipation worse. Then if I take a laxative it makes the diarrhea worse. I feel like my bowels are bipolar. I have no idea how my day is going to go. My doctor filled out FMLA paperwork for me but now my manager is starting to pick apart my work and I am concerned I am going to lose another job because of the IBS. I worked at my last job for 8 1/2 years and got fired, now I work at this company for a little over 15 months and it is all starting again. Any ideas from other people on what I can do? Or a line of work that is a little more flexible? I work in a call center so it is not conducive to bathroom breaks but as you know diarrhea doesn't stop and constipation can take a long time. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

So sorry to hear about the job problems due to this. I myself would give anything to have a job either where I could work from home or at least not have to work on such a tight schedule or be around so many other people. It is indeed a dilemma and is very frustrating for those of us who want to earn an honest paycheck.But at least your doctor was good enough to fill out FMLA papers which none of mine would ever do for me. Fortunately I have a union where I work so if it came to losing my job I would hope I'd have some protection but having FMLA on my side would be nice. The Federal Agency I work for is desperate for people to retire but unfortunately I'm still 5-6 years away from that, which seems like forever, especially since I've pretty much been having a flare for most of this year. My biggest issue is the harrassment and stigma that comes from other employees. I'm currently trying to figure out if there is any action I can take in that regard to maybe getting some type of reasonable accommodation- like different work (the physical nature of the work I do actually exacerbates my symptoms) or being put somewhere where I'm not working in such close proximity to so many other people. I would like to find a psychologist who is familiar with this type of problem who maybe would help with suggestions and maybe FMLA documentation but finding one who gets it and doesn't try to gloss things over could be difficult.I don't know, if it came down to it, if speaking to an attorney would do any good. With the economy as it is, employers are eager to eliminate jobs so they could probably pretty much justify letting someone go due to that, even if that isn't the real reason you were fired.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

sickandtiredofit said:


> I am new to this site. I came here because I'm not sure what else to do. I have IBS with alternating D&C. The way I would describe my situation is that my employer doesn't want me to take bathroom breaks. My previous manager at this company knew what was going on and it was no big deal if I was in the bathroom for 20 minutes at a time or had to go 5 times a night. Now my new boss wants me to put in exemptions for unpaid time while I am taking these breaks. It is mortifying for me to constantly have to be monitoring the exact times I need to go and then share that information with him. I don't mind the unpaid time but it is so embarrassing. I was diagnosed with IBS 2 years ago, I am now 44 years old. What kind of work do other people with IBS do? When I have diarrhea and I take Immodium then it makes the constipation worse. Then if I take a laxative it makes the diarrhea worse. I feel like my bowels are bipolar. I have no idea how my day is going to go. My doctor filled out FMLA paperwork for me but now my manager is starting to pick apart my work and I am concerned I am going to lose another job because of the IBS. I worked at my last job for 8 1/2 years and got fired, now I work at this company for a little over 15 months and it is all starting again. Any ideas from other people on what I can do? Or a line of work that is a little more flexible? I work in a call center so it is not conducive to bathroom breaks but as you know diarrhea doesn't stop and constipation can take a long time. Any ideas would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

dear satoi...i must admit it's like having the worst disease in the world, i'm with you, i just hate it, anyway here are a few thoughts, are you on a restricted diet i have a very small range of food i consume especially if i am going to work or out to golf, i get up quite early to give myself time to have a breakfast of homemade soup or campbell chunky chicken noodle and some weak black tea which helps soothe and get things moving..this usually involves 2 or three trips to the bathroom over the next hour or so and then an imodium for extra confidence....light lunch, early supper little to no sugars, little fat, no spices or such, no milk products.... should i go on....and that's it.... okay maybe a cookie or two and some weak tea or green tea during the evening and then you have 12 hours to digest while you are at home. next day up at 5 or 6am and start the whole thing all over again, i am now on paxil an anti-depressant with fair results but they do make you tired...i started with just 5mg for 7 days and then up to 10mg but if i get too tired i take just the 5mg for a few days so i can function....hope this helps, maitland.


----------



## sickandtiredofit (Dec 5, 2011)

AIRPLANE said:


> So sorry to hear about the job problems due to this. I myself would give anything to have a job either where I could work from home or at least not have to work on such a tight schedule or be around so many other people. It is indeed a dilemma and is very frustrating for those of us who want to earn an honest paycheck.But at least your doctor was good enough to fill out FMLA papers which none of mine would ever do for me. Fortunately I have a union where I work so if it came to losing my job I would hope I'd have some protection but having FMLA on my side would be nice. The Federal Agency I work for is desperate for people to retire but unfortunately I'm still 5-6 years away from that, which seems like forever, especially since I've pretty much been having a flare for most of this year. My biggest issue is the harrassment and stigma that comes from other employees. I'm currently trying to figure out if there is any action I can take in that regard to maybe getting some type of reasonable accommodation- like different work (the physical nature of the work I do actually exacerbates my symptoms) or being put somewhere where I'm not working in such close proximity to so many other people. I would like to find a psychologist who is familiar with this type of problem who maybe would help with suggestions and maybe FMLA documentation but finding one who gets it and doesn't try to gloss things over could be difficult.I don't know, if it came down to it, if speaking to an attorney would do any good. With the economy as it is, employers are eager to eliminate jobs so they could probably pretty much justify letting someone go due to that, even if that isn't the real reason you were fired.


----------



## sickandtiredofit (Dec 5, 2011)

I actually have a therapist who has ulcerative colitis so she understands about my problems with work. Do you get mental care thru your insurance? There may be a therapist in your area that can help. I am sorry none of your doctors will fill out the FMLA paperwork. I had one doctor who was not willing to listen or help me and the people in his office were really mean. Good luck finding a therapist. I know how upsetting it can be to try and work when you feel like ####. I hope it gets better for you.


----------

